# What will it take for a 90 caddy dash swap



## 1990CaddyBrougham (May 15, 2006)

Im hearing too many things from differnet people. 

Im 90'ing out my 81 Fleetwood Coupe. Im keeping the original 6.0 motor and turbo 400 tranny. I want to put a whole 90 dash in. As far as removing it, that i can do fine. I have taken them out a few times. What im questioning is what i have to do or modify to put the 90 dash in my 81. I know it will bolt right in. but im wondering about harness, AC and Heat contorls runnig off the 81. Also the digital dash, the speedometer cable comming from the turbo 400... i know there isnt one for a digital cluster. Do i need the 92 steering column too?

Any help in the right direction is much appreciated.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331170
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 8 2008, 04:14 AM~9893271
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331170
> :thumbsup:
> *


it was a bad ass motherfucker that started that topic right thurr


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 8 2008, 04:44 PM~9897031
> *it was a bad ass motherfucker that started that topic right thurr
> *


 adaquetly average, at best


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

why not use the complete harness from the 80's caddy wiring it up like in the article and use the dash vents and all the ductwork form the 90 ,the heatrer box is the same , so the bolt holes should line up correctly , i only changed the cluster in mine , but i still have a complete dash here if i want to go all the way....


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

THE COMPLETE DASH WILL WORK, BUT YOU NEED TO DO THE 5.7 SWAP TO USE THE AC AND HEATER CONTROLS


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 8 2008, 07:51 PM~9898393
> *THE COMPLETE DASH WILL WORK, BUT YOU NEED TO DO THE 5.7 SWAP TO USE THE AC AND HEATER CONTROLS
> *


You dont need to do a full swap there both digital so they should be close I think the plug is different Iam putting a 90 dash in a caprice and the heater/ac in there is with the manual buttons and the box bolted to the firewall is different

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388357


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 9 2008, 07:15 PM~9904096
> *You dont need to do a full swap there both digital so they should be close I think the plug is different Iam putting a 90 dash in a caprice and the heater/ac in there is with the manual buttons and the box bolted to the firewall is different
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388357
> *


 The computer on the 80s caddys works with that climate control, just like the one for the 90s Caddys works with the 90s Computers


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 9 2008, 07:15 PM~9904096
> *You dont need to do a full swap there both digital so they should be close I think the plug is different Iam putting a 90 dash in a caprice and the heater/ac in there is with the manual buttons and the box bolted to the firewall is different
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388357
> *


 And the Caprices use a chevy engine, thats carbed, unless you have a 4.3, so the 90s ECC may very well work in those, because the 90s Broughams either have a fuel Injected 350,305, or a carbed 307. But with the 81-85s the ECC just wont work right with the computer in the car, because the ECC (not the digital gauges) in those works directly with the computer. Even when changing the 81-85 ECC you have to match it to the computer for it to read and run right. And those cars have different computers on the same year with the same engine. 

Now if you had an 80 Caddy with a carbed 368 you could most likely get the 90s ECC to work


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Iam not sure if Iam following you are you talking about the ECM


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 10 2008, 05:52 PM~9910278
> *Iam not sure if Iam following you are you talking about the ECM
> *


 Yeah the ECM and the ECC work together somehow.


----------

